# kleiner Editor !



## centrino (17. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein JAVA Editor ca 1-3 MB gross.
und möglich mit automatischen Methodenblendung.

Koennt Ihr mir ein empfehlen ?

Gruss


----------



## Roar (17. Aug 2004)

JCreator LE: www.jcreator.com


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Aug 2004)

Oh, da muss ich gleich noch mal nach haken.
Roar, GEL kann das nicht?


----------

